# My blog is being overtaken by photos.



## siorai (Mar 27, 2006)

http://siorai.com

My site started out as mainly just a blog. Random purges from my brain for not really anything more than my own use. It has now evolved into more of a photoblog with sparse text entries. There are galleries as well as the individual posts. 

It's funny though. Over the last while I've been changing the look of it and adding in a gallery for my black and white work. I went back and looked over my color work (taken with a small point and shoot 3.2MP camera) and there are only a few shots that I really like anymore. Black and white film has definitely taken over my life.


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2006)

Not bad at all. Obviously it's still set up to be a blog, and you have the galleries attached, so it's clear that your intent is not a full blown website. It works just fine, and you have some nice images, there. :thumbup: 

This, of course, is from someone whose life was _long_ ago taken over by B&W film.


----------

